

Is There Anything Good About Men? (2007) - S4M
http://www.psy.fsu.edu/~baumeistertice/goodaboutmen.htm

======
TheSwordsman
Was going to just clean the text up and paste it here, until I realized how
long it was.

Converted the .doc file to PDF and fixed up the formatting to be a bit better:

Left Justified:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/hnstuff/GoodAbtMenAPATalk.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/hnstuff/GoodAbtMenAPATalk.pdf)

Full Justified: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/hnstuff/GoodAbtMenAPATalk-
fulljusti...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/hnstuff/GoodAbtMenAPATalk-
fulljustification.pdf)

Also provided URL to original document in header of each page.

~~~
skylan_q
Thanks for fixing this up. It really is an excellent article.

------
zedpm
The formatting of that page is truly wretched. It's nearly unreadable in that
format.

~~~
greenyoda
Even more annoying than the format is the fact that there are missing spaces
between lots of words.

------
elgabogringo
Better formatted version here:

[http://denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm](http://denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm)

------
Spooky23
My question would be: is there anything good about this type of research?

Outside of academia, I don't think that anyone pays any serious mind the
conclusions of these studies.

~~~
throwaway-00
>I don't think that anyone pays any serious mind the conclusions of these
studies.

Quite a few people do, actually. The /r/mensrights subreddit, for example, has
almost 80,000 readers at the moment.

~~~
yummyfajitas
For comparison, /r/sloths has 44k, /r/mildlyinfuriating has 80k, /r/creepypms
has 87k and /r/animalsbeingjerks has 100k.

~~~
graeme
A better comparison would be to say that /r/mensrights is currently the 201st
biggest subreddit:

[http://www.redditlist.com/page-2](http://www.redditlist.com/page-2)

note: please do not take this comment as me subscribing to the views of that
subreddit. I just like Reddit stats.

------
altero
Am I only one who finds this stuff disturbing and sexist? Author starts with
some 'facts' and than just goes on and on with some speculations.

~~~
norswap
If sexist means it differentiates between the sexes, then of course. I really
don't find this disparaging of women. But since we're both men (I think), it
probably would be easier to get a women opinion.

~~~
altero
Perhaps it could be sexist to men...

